# abnormal Pap?



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hello,Last month I had an abnormal pap. I go back in Augest for another one. I am sure it is nothing but still just that nagging question in the back of your mind. I guess all I can do is wait. Has anyone had one that cleared up and if it didnt clear up what did you have done. Thanks,snowdove


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Hi Snowdove (love the name!),I had an abnormal pap years ago. The doc did a biopsy in his office and it came back as cervical dysplasia. I had to have outpatient surgery, a cervical conization, to cut out the offending cells. This was about 10 years ago and all my paps have been normal since. If the doc wants to wait and re-test it is probably nothing major. I have heard that a lot of them do come back normal after the wait. My doc didn't wait and re-test, he just went ahead with the biopsy. So, try not to worry!!laura


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Just as a side note, what I had was a pre-cancerous condition, usually caused by HPV (Human Papilloma Virus). There was no sign of HPV in my pathology report, so I was one of the few exceptions, mine was caused by something else. The docs now tell me that since I have had normal paps for 10 years, I can consider myself cured and it will probably never return.I was totally freaked out at the time, but it was caught early and for that I'm thankful!!


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

A couple of years ago my sister had an abnormal pap with precancerous cells on her cervix. They froze the cervix, in order to kill the cells.Since then ,every pap she has had, has come back completely NORMAL..so, try not to worry too much, it could turn out to be something that isn't life threatening. The important thing is that you are getting it checked.Keep us posted,Jeanne


----------



## tee08 (May 25, 2002)

I also had an abnormal pap about 2 years ago, it was cervical dysplasia. I ended up havinga LEEP procedure done. I had to have a pap done every 3 months for the first year, then one in 6 months and now I am back to the yearly ones. So please don't worry it is better to get it checked out and taken care of if need be. It could end up being nothing. I hope all goes well for you.Take care.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

A good friend of mine had cervical cancer a year ago. They did surgery to remove the cancerous tissue. This past year, she had an abnormal pap smear again and was terrified the cancer was back. But, it wasn't. It was just a fluke that the test came back abnormal. She found out that there are a lot of reasons a pap smear might come back abnormal, lab error being one of them. So, she is just fine! Best wishes, and please let us know how it turns out!~Mrs. Mason


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi everyone. Thank you so much for the good information. It made me feel better. I am sure it is nothing but you know how our minds work on us.I sure appreciate your help. I will let you know how it goes. Snowdove


----------



## Wldflwr (Apr 14, 2002)

Hi Snowdove,I had an abnormal pap a few years ago. My gyn said there were uterine lining cells that shouldn't be there. I went back in 6 months and he did a more thorough pap, can't remember what he called it, but they spread the cells out on the slide to get a better look. Everything was normal.Good luck, and try not to worry!


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I justed wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you and hope you let us know what happens.







I was scared about my lump in my breast this week so I can't say dont' worry...but knowing we are behind you will help.


----------



## angelm0m1 (Sep 2, 2000)

Hi Snowdove,When you get another pap smear performed make sure it is thin prep. The least mistakes are made in the lab with this. I too had several bad paps and had to get a leep procedure done. Don't worry you will be fine!


----------



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

Hello..Agreeing with the others... Had one come back abnormal... then a second one... really freaked.. phoned my dad at work crying my eyes out....Had a cone biopsy done..... came back clear... had test every six months for 2 yrs then on to yearly...Good luck


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

Mine was abnormal also, but they gave me medicine to use for a month. Then I have to go back and get another pap when my cycle stops, since it has been going on for 7 weeks now! I'm kind of worried, but know the chances are that I'm ok. Hope yours is also. I know a lot of people also who's test comes back abnormal for no reason. The nurse also told me depending when you had your period it could give false readings.


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Update:First I want to thank everyone that has answered my question on the abnormal pap. I fianlly got in to see the GYN nurse. The quickest one I could see other than a doctor there. So Weds she did another pap. It was a kind she put in liquid. She said that is better.She is concerned about my uterus being thick maybe. I have had pain in my left side too and that is usually where my IBS acts up but lower. This is very painful and similar but different pain too.So next monoth I get an ultrasound done and possibe D & C in the office. I can't find much information on that done in the office but only in the hopsital.I am still thinking this pain is from my ovary but I could be wrong. I missed my period this month and my husband has had a vas. for years. So dont think I am preg. I have been put on Prometrium to go with my Estratest. She said I should have been on that 3 yrs ago too.She said this might be IBS still but wanted to make sure it wasn't anything else. Thanks for listening and thanks for the support.Hugs, Polly


----------

